# ssh X11 Forward Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

## mctop

Hallo liebe Leut,

ich schlage mich nun seit laengerem mit einem ssh Problem herum. Vor einigen Wochen (Xorg 6.7) wurde ich bei einer ssh Session von der Meldung ueberrascht: 

Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0

Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich einige Zeit vorher auf Xorg umgestiegen war, wobei sofort nach der Installation auch ssh mit X11 noch tadellos lief.

Ich stoeberte lange nach der Fehlermeldung (auch in diesem Forum gibt es viele Posting darueber), immer schien die Loesung mit xauth machbar zu sein. Ich habe alle Moeglichekiten versucht, doch konnte ich kein X11 mehr durch den ssh Tunnel schicken (ssh config ist soweit auch in Ordnung, also alles X11 betreffend enabled).

Nach einiger Zeit habe ich es aufgegeben. Nun, vor wenigen Wochen als Xorg 6.8.0 stable wurde, funktionierte der SSH X11 Tunnel wieder nach der Installation. Bis heute  :Sad: , obwohl ich das System zwischen funktionierendem und nicht funktionierendem ssh nicht neu gebootet habe. 

Erstaunlicherweise war das auch noch ein schleichender Prozess. Erst funktionierte das X11 ueber ssh bei einem einfachen User nicht mehr und seit heute auch nicht mehr beim root.

Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch da weiterhelfen, ich bin wirklich extrem verwirrt und ratlos.

----------

## amne

Erzähl mal genau was du eigentlich machen willst? Du loggst via ssh (-Y? -X?) auf einem anderen Rechner ein und dann?

----------

## primat

Falls Du -X benutzt probier mal -Y!

Gruss

----------

## mctop

Jau, ich logge mich mit -X ein, Wie gesagt, die ssh-config Dateien sind so eingestellt, dass ForwardX11 unterstuetzt wird. 

Ha, ich habe den Fehler gefunden, es liegt an Debian Woody. Der Rechner (am Arbeitsplatz), von dem ich mich einlogge, laeuft mit Woody. Ein weiterer Rechner laeuft mit Sarge. Von dem aus kann ich mich mit X Unterstuetzung einloggen. 

Also das ich ja wirklich strange.

----------

## platinumviper

 *mctop wrote:*   

> laeuft mit Woody. Ein weiterer Rechner laeuft mit Sarge.

 

Hat der Woody Rechner vielleicht als einziger keine IPv6 Unterstützung?

platinumviper

----------

## mctop

Die Rechner haben alle keine ipv6 Unterstuetzung, brauch ich ja auch nicht.

Was meine Woody/Sarge Vermutung anging, habe ich mich wohl zu frueh gefreut, seit heute funktioniert das X11 forwarden auch nicht mehr ueber den Sarge Rechner. Irgendwie raff ich das nicht. Keiner der Rechner wurde neu gebootet.

----------

